# Lets see those beautiful bucks!!



## Burns Branch Boers

Our bucks, they steal our hearts! They are funny, sweet, naughty and very valuable to us! I thought it would be neat for us to post about our bucks today!

Titan and my daughter


















We got Titan at 3 months old. He is a great grandson of EGGS Ryals Magnum. He is dual registered with ABGA and IBGA-he has some show points with IBGA as he got a blue ribbon at his 1st show as a 6 month old.

I adore this guy and he is soooo goofy sweet-he always makes us smile. Right now he is 8 months old and his temperment reminds me of a large cat lounging in the sun! LOL! :laugh:

Titan is always first in line for hugs and kisses-he is very gentle w/all our goats and even baby Mojo who tries to get in Titan's feeder. Titan will eat ANYTHING! He will drink medicine and gatoraide from a syringe-he will suck it down the hatch! LOL!! When he is happy he bucks and twists and what a sight that is! I love looking out our window and seeing my daughter out with him--he is always watching her like "what are you gonna do now little girl??"


----------



## Guest

We have four bucks in the buck barn currently. The first one is our "old man" MCH Brush Creek SF Talisman.
[attachment=3:2b4h0e4t]tn_talisman63007.jpg[/attachment:2b4h0e4t]

Next is Kids Corral FIN MelacorBlu
[attachment=2:2b4h0e4t]Mel1.jpg[/attachment:2b4h0e4t]

Our junior buck, Bayou Country SOC SilverBullet
[attachment=1:2b4h0e4t]tn_Bullet3.jpg[/attachment:2b4h0e4t]

And our other junior buck, Lil' Hill Farm PC Payback
[attachment=0:2b4h0e4t]Payback6811resized.jpg[/attachment:2b4h0e4t]


----------



## yipperskipper acres

Our junior buck Hay There Baloo


----------



## Maggie

Our herdsire:








Younger bucks:
















and can't forget the little bucklings:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

They are all so handsome!

I love bayou silverbullet, baloo and Maggie-your dapple necked boy is beautiful!


----------



## milkmaid

Oh my, Silver Bullet is so handsome!


----------



## mommaB

This is Proctor Hill Farm SV Moscato
NC PromiedLand RC Salvatore X Lost Valley MR Swizzle
For sale 350.00









J-Nels Donnie
Rosasharn SS Sequoia X Ceasar's Villa STS Darcie
Trying to get good pics with an 8yr old help is not easy lol

















Jr. Herd sire
Proctor Hill Farm Solar Genesis
Algedi Farm MH Solaris X Proctor Hill Farm Arnica








Arnicas FF udder WOW!! Milked 4lbs a day

















I have alot of hope for this little guy!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Gotta love those stinky boys! Her are our two stinkers!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Here is my jr. buck Red Lotus CH Sir Jake.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

ohhhhh Sir Jake is very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Burns Branch Boers said:


> ohhhhh Sir Jake is very nice! :thumb:


Thank you very much!


----------



## toth boer goats

All very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid

Arnica looks like one nice milker, MommaB! :thumb: It'll be exciting to see what Genesis throws!


----------



## nubians2

This is my first buck/buckling which I a kept from this years kiddings. He is 3 months old now.

Correction, he is now wethered due to the fact I couldnt register him. Definitely a big mistake on my part a lesson learned. I am now buck shopping.


----------



## Randi

Jedi Knight








Our beautiful baby: End of The Line Buckeye Peter








Homebrew








I just like this pic


----------



## HoosierShadow

Such beautiful boys! And I love seeing how different breeds are represented here 

I posted pics of our new buck in the meat goat section, here's one from this morning. He's a 5mo fullblood named Big Bang Theory.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

This is an awful picture of our senior herdsire, Critterhaven Santana Blue Storm, grandson of Baywatch. Blue eyed  (For sale in January.)









Our junior herdsire, and one of my babies! Lil'Hill MB Monte Cristo. Also blue eyed and just my heart buck.  He's definitly going through an awkward stage, and was on some unlevel ground, but I don't love him any less. He's such a sweetie. (Melacor Blue above in Lilhill's post is his daddy!)









This is our other junior herdsire, Prince Charming. He's not registered but is definitly special to us. He is polled and FLASHY and sweet.









Those are our boys!
Oops! Maybe I should include Lucielle? She's...kind of...a buck? LOL She/he, we use the female because of her name, is a Hermaprodite myotonic goat. Blue eyed and polled. A sweet heart that smells like disgusting popcorn.


----------



## RPC

This is my current buck paintball and it is an older picture from this spring before he completely shed out his winter fluff. He was scratching alot and lost the hair on his shoulders that is why he looks like his back breaks really bad but I promise it doesn't. He is a commercial buck but I am pretty sure he is a high percentage boer.








He had 4 kids this year but 2 died sadly. 1 was from a c-section and 1 was retained in the doe for 10 days. Out of the 4 three were bucks and 1 was a doe. 3 were traditional red heads and 1 was a black paint (she is the doe).


----------



## Mandara Farm

Beautiful boys everyone! :drool:


----------



## packhillboers

Here's our buck -that same one who doesn't like his picture taken.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

lol I know what you mean about them not liking to have thier picture taken--Titan is always "around" the camera but I can NEVER get a pic of him where he is not all "scrunched up" looking--never stretched out an beautiful!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Haha I love that pic of Paintball, he looks so silly with that winter coat! Reminds me of the buck we had, he looked like he had a mohawk down his back for the longest time! I bet Paintball has grown a lot since that pic too, he's such a handsome guy 

Merry, Mateo is a handsome guy! How funny that he doesn't like his picture taken! You might have to become a stalker with the camera, haha!!! My goats are like my 2 legged kids...see camera...turn around and walk the other way...LOL well most of the time!
I was so happy when the new buck posed yesterday! The only other goat that poses is the doe we've been considering selling...figures!


----------



## milk and honey

WOW!!! what alot of beautiful Boys! It's fun to see all the different breeds too. We went and visited a buck the other evening... and all the bucks were SO stinky and rather disgusting.... What a difference from all of these lovely pics! (the girls liked them... and I guess that's what counts) ha ha


----------



## packhillboers

Oh I really loved looking at all these different bucks. So many different looks and breeds. A week ago, I tho't ..wow! Our Buck doesnt smell that bad after all. WRONG! Two days ago he started up his stinkiness. He is now a stinky meany pewpew brown dirty goat and he is too fat from eating acorns in his pen. He is not happy since he is on a diet and has an attitude to match his smell. Why do we like him so much .. ahh.. but we do. He's a big baby and makes us laugh.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Our other two.

Mozzie. He will be three months old on Sept. 18. I can see his daddy in him. He is pictured as my avatar. He was 2 weeks in the picture.

Peter Pan.
Nubian buckling
He is for sale.
he didn't want to stand still.

image uploader


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

packhill--lol!! What a mental picture  I think I will be sad when Titan STINKS for a few months. He has an "odor" right now-but nto bad at all, he is still huggable :greengrin: but he is also only 8 months old. Sadly I am sure this will all change.


----------



## firelight27

Our current guy, Camanna LI Odins Eclipse:



















Looking greatly exaggerated in the top photo. He would get SO excited about eating his milk he would nearly contort himself while eating. Silly little guy. I need some new ones soon, he is really filling out. He is just a little over 4 months now. Hoping to have another buckling to keep out of the new girls I am getting who should kid sometime in February.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

well since Bam Bam's didn't show up here it is.

Bam Bam will be 17 months old on the 13th. he was born April 13, 2010. He won reserve grand champion at the Northwest Missouri state fair in bethany missouri as a 5 month old. Then again at my local fair as a yearling. He is my all time favorite. The only reason he isn't registered is because the lady I bought him from didn't get him registered because they bought his mom bred and lost the peoples number. His dam is a massive red paint FB doe. I LOVE HIM!! :lovey:  :drool: 

upload gif
This is bam bam saying, "I WANT FOOD!"


upload gif


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Second picture of Bam Bam was when we first got him. He is much bigger. He had a collar on then. Now a collar won't fit at all.!!!


----------



## myfainters

OK... you are opening a big 'OL can of worms here! LMBO I'm sure everyone KNOWS already that I am a buck addict.....soooo...... here are some of my boys! :laugh:


----------



## parkinsonfarms

myfainters said:


> OK... you are opening a big 'OL can of worms here! LMBO I'm sure everyone KNOWS already that I am a buck addict.....soooo...... here are some of my boys! :laugh:


I Just LOVE mickey!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

my fainters your guys are all very nice!! Love the colors!

Bambam is very nice too-he looks sweet like my Titan


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Bam Bam is sweet. I love him. Thank you Burn Branch Boers.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

This is Pogo, my gorgeous little brown agouti pygmy buck. His daughter, Calypso, just won Reserve Grand Champion pygmy and his kids took 1st place Get of Sire, so I'm really happy with this little stinker.










Here is Sterling Silver, a gray agouti pygmy buck. Yes, he had some pretty cool horns (this pic was taken about 2 years ago, so they are even bigger now  ). He has given us some beautiful, silvery colored daughters.










Meet Frankie My Dear, our first ever ND buck. He either passes on his pretty tan color, or buckskin. He also has blue eyes. 3 of his daughters just took Best Get of Sire in Show at our most recent show. He is spoiled and knows it!










And last, but not least; Titan. He is our flashy dude. We only bred him to 2 does this year and got 2 cross doelings and 2 super flashy bucks. We sold all so we don't have any of his kids yet. I'm super duper excited to see what he gives us next year!










I just love my boys.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Beautiful Boys Tori.


----------



## Goat Song

:ROFL: :slapfloor: I am so totally cracking up over the pic of Titan spitting his tongue out! You can just hear him thinking, _"Just a little bit farther!"_

These are all such beautiful boys everyone! Y'all are making me want to hurry up and get my own boy/s.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

I LOVE Pogo!! He has such a beautiful body and his legs are so petite and pygmy like :greengrin: He is a doll!!

I also love the picture of Titan w/his tounge sticking out--FUNNY!

Yes, Goatsong you will love owning bucks. When I got my first goats (this april) all of my friends, one of which is a veterinarian were like "DONT get a buck!" and honestly I meant to follow their advice--but when I went to look I saw my Titan and that was it--if I got any of those goats I KNEW I was bringing him home as my first pick! I have never regretted it :wink:


----------



## milkmaid

Beautiful bucks everyone! Pogo is SO CUTE! If I were to raise pygmies I would want a buck just like him!

Here are my bucks.
This is Flashback, my sweet boy, in his fuzzy winter coat.









And Kiwi, the super duper dude.


----------



## TheMixedBag

I've only got the one, but he's growing up to be an awesome little buck. I do believe he bred both does last week, so his job's already done for the year.


----------



## Coraxfeather

OK my turn to brag a bit.

Get a hold of your seat this is the one and only

PANCAKES








Love this guy. Great buck throws beautiful babies. He is the goat that start my adiction into goats and also made me want to learn more about them.

Ok this is my little stinker

Napoloen








This guy is one of Pancakes' sons. I hate to say this I think he is surpasses his father in looks. People are always comenting on how beautiful he is. He got a couple of does and I am putting a hold on him loosen his "balls" until we see what he throws.

This is my boyfriend's little guy

Chunky Monkey








I will get a better picture of him but he is so cute. He is kind of a plan little guy but he has a personality that akes him a cute little guy. He is going to be tiny like his father Dude. For some reason I can nto find a pic of his father.

Going to take pictures of Dude, Hersheys and Buttons tomorrow when there is good light. Dude is rght now romancen the ladies at the barn along with the rest of the boys. Buttons is in the baby pen and Hersheys is still in my room being a bad boy like he normaly is.


----------



## EstellaMA

Bucks are so beautiful, why does the smell and unpredicability have to come with it?


----------



## newmama30+

good lookin bucks everyone....now here are my two guys.

This is BB Jr, my DH buckling. He is a pure bred mutt! He is 25% Lamancha,25% Togg, and 50% Meat goat cause I don't know what his Mamma is, Boer cross I believe. He gets to stay a buck until after all my dairy girls are bred in Jan/Feb. All except 1 or 2 of my dairy girls have meat breeds in them  so even his bucklings should be good for meat.

Colt 44 will be a yr old on October 12th. Im hoping that by crossing him with wider, meater does, that I can get some really nice kids, he is out of MCR Reloaded Ammo, I fell in Love with Reloaded Ammo when I saw him listed on Jack Mauldin's website, I just had to have one of his bucklings....I just happened to be faster than anyone else on the waiting list.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

Very nice bucks!!!!

Colt 44 is a looker :shocked: Theya are all so nice, but I am just parital to boers :greengrin: 

Mixed Bag-your little guy looks AWESOME too! Wow already done his job-what a boy! You must be very happy w/him!

Milkmaid--love your flashback! Kiwi looks very sweet too!

Coraxfeather-awesome boys! You must have your hands full :laugh:


----------



## concobabe5

This is Main Street. He is 2 years old.

I hope this works because I haven't posted pictures before.


----------



## milkmaid

Wow, Newmamma, BB Jr. Is beautiful!


> Milkmaid--love your flashback! Kiwi looks very sweet too!


Thank you! They are both super sweet.


----------



## pelicanacresMN

It's so neat to see other nigerians related to some of my stock. Talisman is related to something of mine & one of Lost Prairie's buck is out of Olson Acres Valentino is sire to my William!


----------



## DebMc

What a bunch of handsome bucks! 

I have two Mini Silky Fainting bucklings, Hootie and Beaux. The lil stinkers are now 6 months old, best buds and in full rut. Both have ice blue eyes and wonderful temperments and like targeting, clicker training and playing with balls and dog squeaky toys. <lol> Oh, yeah! And they  the girls! hlala: :lovey:


----------



## liz

What a handsome boys each of you have!

Hank is my pygmy buck.... He's 7-1/2 years old and is now retired. He was in his new summer hair cut here...He normally has a sleek long mane.2nd pic
Chief is my first ND buck...he's 4 1/2 years old and available for sale.4th pic
Ol Country 38 Murphy is my newest boy... 1 1/2 years and I can't wait to see his kids come February! 3rd pic

And ...Teddy, he's Chiefs son, now a wether but has sired 2 bucks and 2 does with Angel before he became a pet. He's the 1st pic


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

awwww hootie and beaux have always been fave's of mine! Poor beaux's arrival story and I will always remember the picture of hootie w/the bunny ears on! LOL!!!

Liz-your boys are gorgeous, I just LOVE chief! Your new guy is gonna add alot of diverse colors to your lines-can't wait to see! So, will Hank always be with you? Have you had him since he was a kid?


----------



## DebMc

Burns Branch Boers said:


> awwww hootie and beaux have always been fave's of mine! Poor beaux's arrival story and I will always remember the picture of hootie w/the bunny ears on! LOL!!!


Hootie's never worn bunny ears, at least not that I'm aware of. :think: However, he did wear a diaper for a couple weeks while his family jewels healed. :crazy:

Deb Mc


----------



## Red Mare

This is my new buck from Gypsy Moon nigerians. I am So excited about him! 
His dam is a very nicely bred Rosasharn bred doe, and his sire is also Rosasharn bred. He's already siring winners. 

This is one of my first bucks that I was really excited about- he's Rosh bred on his father side, and Twin creeks on his dam side. 
Bruce Wayne is just so handsome I can barley stand it! 









This is a buck that I bought more on a whim, his father is a ch with a strong udder line behind her. He was being sold by a breeder here locally who got out of her nigerians. I wish I had been able to snap up more of her does, and that he didn't have horns. He's long and lovely though, and I am looking forward to his kids. 









This is Cowboy, he's my first home bred little boy kept back for his flash and his dam's udder. 
I look forward to seeing what he gives us as part of my more pet oriented herd.

















I have my eye on a few more for next year, but I'll announce them as they come.


----------



## Dunfactor

Very handsome boys everyone! :thumb:

Here are my little stink bombs. hlala:

Olson Acres Zoot Suit Riot 
(Dragon Fly L Mr Irresistible x CH/MCH Wood Bridge Too Fancy)
2010 POLLED (  ) broken chocolate buckskin. He is loooong. Sire to my 2011 kids and I could not be happier with the kids he gave me.



















Next is my homebred buckling that I am planning on using on a couple of does this fall.

Zanzabeez ZSR "Crowd Control" (still have to send in his registration)
(Olson Acres Zoot Suit Riot x Irish Whisper Snap Crackle Pop)
Polled chamoise carrying buckskin. I LOVE his looooooong neck. I am a sucker for a long neck on any animal.



















Finally, here is Zanzabeez ZSR Burnt To A Crisp
(Olson Acres Zoot Suit Riot x Irish Whisper Snap Crackle Pop)
Polled black with a tiny little moonspot on his side. This little guy is for sale. :wink:



















Tracy


----------



## iddybit acres

These are my bargain boy's, but my pride n Joy's! mr wilson is my Nubian Buck and Contankerous tank is my nigerian dwarf buck!


----------



## animalluvr

We have 2 bucks...
1 Boer buck, 5 yrs old...









& our newest addition, an 8 month old Myotonic buck!


----------



## ImTheDudes

I have three bucks right now ... My 18 month pb nubian Key Largo, my Am nubian Pan, and my experimental nubian Premier Edition.


----------



## ImTheDudes

Whoa lol ... sorry about the size of the pics ... total newb move. I love seeing all these beautiful bucks, thanks for posting them people


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dunfactor said:


> Olson Acres Zoot Suit Riot
> (Dragon Fly L Mr Irresistible x CH/MCH Wood Bridge Too Fancy)
> 2010 POLLED (  ) broken chocolate buckskin. He is loooong. Sire to my 2011 kids and I could not be happier with the kids he gave me.Tracy


I saw this guy on Vicki (olson Acres) and fell in love with him and his dam! He is sure a beauty!  I just reserved a doeling out of his dam about a month ago. We also have an Irresistable son and are lovin him!


----------



## VincekFarm

Hmmph... I can't add a picture yet. No lil` stink bombs for me yet..

Maybe I can add on here on Saturday. :dance:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

DebMc said:


> Hootie's never worn bunny ears, at least not that I'm aware of. :think: However, he did wear a diaper for a couple weeks while his family jewels healed. :crazy:
> 
> Deb Mc


OH! LOL :ROFL: So sorry!!! I DO remember the discovery of the wound on his bottom side  lol!

But.......

WHO's goat is the one that is a kid in the picture and it is wearing bunny ears??? The picture has been in more than one post and is SO cute! I thought I remembered being Hootie :laugh: Does anyone remember who's little goat that was? It is black and white spotted like Hootie.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

Animalluver--LOVE your buck and that myotonic--WOW! 

What a cool little hill you have w/those beautiful trees behind it--very beautiful.


----------



## milkmaid

Everyone's bucks are so handsome! @Red Mare - your horned boy is AWESOME! I understand about wishing he didn't have horns, but :shocked: They are SOOO good-looking!


----------



## SkyesRanch

My buck is Flat Rocks Gem's Legacy.

He appraised 86 as a small yearling and has at least 3 daughters with 305 day milk stars. (That I know of. May be more???) :greengrin:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

I love Legacy's wattles!


----------



## SkyesRanch

Thank you! :greengrin: 

I love them to. I always love to massage their wattles and gentley pull on them. lol The goats love it too. See I am hoping that if I pull them a little, they will get longer? lol :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek

Sunset Lake Ranch's Bucks -

Sr. Nigerian Herd Sire - Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa *S










Jr. Nigerian Herd Sires - sorry still working on updated pics on some :-(

Dragonfly Farm T Finnean (Grandson of Halifax)










Dragonfly Farm IH Bombay (Grandson of Halifax)










SLR D Diablo










SLR TKY Hooligan (Sire is TeKi - our Senior Herd Sire)










Jr. Nubian Herd Sire

Grande Ronde Cosmos Eclipse


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

SkyesRanch said:


> Thank you! :greengrin:
> 
> I love them to. I always love to massage their wattles and gentley pull on them. lol The goats love it too. See I am hoping that if I pull them a little, they will get longer? lol :greengrin:


 :ROFL: :greengrin: I used to massage my Sannen does wattles too.


----------



## kelebek

Promised you new pics - so I got 2 of the bucks done today with the help of hubby 

We were in a hurry cause they STINK and it was getting dark as he got home late :-(

Finnean -










TeKillYa -


----------



## Red Mare

milkmaid said:


> Everyone's bucks are so handsome! @Red Mare - your horned boy is AWESOME! I understand about wishing he didn't have horns, but :shocked: They are SOOO good-looking!


Thank you- I love him, and can't wait to see what he gives me. 
He's bred to my two best FF, so we shall see what we get. Almost a total outcross, but excellent mammary systems on both sides.


----------



## JackMilliken

Here are some pictures of our Alpine buck Shamrock


----------

